# Pramipexole dose



## craaaig (Mar 18, 2015)

I've read 300+ comments or more and just got some to try

I know to start at a low dosage and work up so I started at .125mg and I was tired immediately but 3-4hrs later I was wide awake so last night I did the same .125 but when I woke up around 2am I took another .125 and it knocked me out till an except-able hour 

I've never heard of anyone doing it that way so i'm curious, is it ok? TWO doses 3-4hrs apart that is? Will the 2 small does that close together still achieve the GH effects? or need larger at once? Figured I was wide awake and it knocks me out so why not? then next week i'll go to .25 each time

I learned the other morning REAL FAST to wrap a rubberband around the bottle so I'd recognize it as Prami!  same bottle color and size as my others so I took  1mg at 7:00am thinking it was T3! only me 2nd day using prami so My eyes like to jumped out my head when I realized what I did! Needless to say I felt like TOTAL CRAP the whole day and stayed home from work and in bed! NEVER AGAIN will I make that mistake!


----------



## craaaig (Mar 18, 2015)

And when i wake up i'm freaking starving! I drink a small protein shake and little peanut butter with 2nd dose middle of the night


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

You have to be extra careful with prami. I would start at 0.05mg and move up to 0.2mg over a few weeks just to make sure. The wide awake feeling is the dopamine release. It's gh effects are most noticeable about 2 hours after dosing. You have to play about with dosing timing to find out what suits you. Although I would recommend anywhere from just before bed to 3 hours pre bed. I wouldn't take multiple doses through the day as you will be so up and down (energy). I know many guys who have tried multiple doses and most struggle to stay awake in the day. Did you wake up with numb hands?


----------



## craaaig (Mar 19, 2015)

no numbness in hands, ever heard of anyone taking twice at night? Seems to be working good for me because when I wake 2-3 hours later i'm WIDE AWAKE but take another dose and out within 30mins and sleep another 3 hrs then time to get up anyway lol


----------

